# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Phát động “Năm du lịch Hàn Quốc” tại Việt Nam

## hieunt

Văn phòng Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam đang phát động chiến dịch bầu chọn năm 2013 là “Năm du lịch Hàn Quốc” và tổ chức nhiều hoạt động văn hóa trong khuôn khổ chương trình.



Không chỉ đơn thuần giới thiệu những cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên, những địa điểm du lịch vốn đã nổi tiếng, chiến dịch lần này kết hợp tổ chức cùng nhiều đơn vị, áp dụng nhiều hình thức marketing online và offline đa dạng với nhiều chủ đề phong phú như biểu diễn ca nhạc, du lịch y tế, du lịch khen thưởng, và các hoạt động văn hóa khác… Ban Tổ chức hy vọng sẽ có nhiều du khách Việt Nam đến thăm Hàn Quốc hơn.

Với ý nghĩa đó, hoạt động đầu tiên của chiến dịch là Hội chợ du lịch mini diễn ra từ ngày 21 đến 22/3. Đây là hội chợ kết hợp tổ chức cùng KOC – Câu lạc bộ Korea Out bound club và một số các đơn vị lữ hành khác nhằm giới thiệu và bán các các sản phẩm du lịch Hàn Quốc. 

Bên cạnh đó, đoàn làm phim chương trình giải trí nổi tiếng trên truyền hình KBS là “Dream team xuất phát” sẽ tới quay ngoại cảnh tại Việt Nam trong chuỗi sự kiên này nhằm giới thiệu những cảnh đẹp độc đáo của Việt Nam tới khán giả Hàn Quốc. Đoàn làm phim sẽ thực hiên những cảnh quay tại Hà Nội và các vùng lân cận để có được những hình ảnh chân thực và toàn diện nhất về đất nước và con người Việt Nam. Ngoài ra, một số nghệ sỹ tham gia gameshow này cũng sẽ tham dự Showcase Kpop diễn ra vào tối 21/3 nhằm mang lại hình ảnh một Hàn Quốc tươi trẻ nhất tới người dân Việt Nam. 

Vào ngày 22/3, diễn ra cùng lúc với Hội chợ du lịch mini sẽ là vòng sơ khảo và chung khảo cuộc thi nhảy B-Boy thế giới R16,vòng loại tại Việt Nam. “R-16 Korea” là cuộc thi nhảy B-Boy không chuyên do Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc phối hợp thực hiện, năm nay là năm thứ 7, nhằm chọn ra một đội duy nhất tại mỗi quốc gia tham gia vòng chung kết thế giới sẽ diễn ra tại Hàn Quốc… 

Trong năm 2011, hơn 150.000 du khách Việt Nam đã đến thăm Hàn Quốc, tăng 17% so với năm 2010. Tuy nhiên, năm 2012 đã cho thấy dấu hiệu chững lại, chỉ có hơn 160.000 người Việt Nam đi du lịch Hàn Quốc tăng không đáng kể (0,9%). 

"Gần đây, số lượng người Việt Nam quan tâm đến Hàn Quốc đang ngày một nhiều lên. Tuy rằng năm ngoái số lượng khách du lịch Việt Nam có dấu hiệu chững lại, song năm nay, bắt đầu bằng chiến dịch “2013 Visit Korea Campaign” chúng tôi sẽ cố gắng hết sức để có thể thực hiện nhiều chương trình giao lưu văn hóa, các hoạt động quảng bá sôi nổi và thông qua đó nâng cao con số này lên nhiều lần”- ông Kang Sungghil, Trưởng đại diện Văn phòng Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam chia sẻ./.

----------


## hcpro

Chả biết có tổ chức ẩm thực giao lưu hok ta  :Smile:

----------

